# Which Firewall?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Anybody got any recomendations for a good firewall that is...

1. Free
2. Win 2k based
3. For a dial up machine

Cheers


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Tiny Personal Firewall

or

Black Ice

TPF is better and of course free.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Zone Alarm


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Not Zone ALarm



Esp not for a win2k machine.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

why?


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Any links??

By the way I'm ME.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I'm running Zone Alarm pro on Win 2K pro and i'm well pleased with it ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I run Black Ice on mine (XP Pro) with a broadband connection and have had no problems......seems to block out around 500 'attacks' per day...however I'm sure most of these are just mass port scans...

I would like to see how well it would stand up if someone was targeting my PC on its own...and they knew what they were doing :-/


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nick - IM me your IP and I'll show you how easy it is - no hacking involved. ;D


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to sound like a complete Technophobe....remind me how I find out what my IP is! :


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Tiny Personal Firewall 2 -

http://www.tucows.com/preview/195417.html

or

www.tinysoftware.com for Version 4.5 demo - buy it for $39

www.networkice.com for Black Ice


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

why not just download a copy of Norton Personal Firewall from p2p?


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

I had Tiny running and would recommend that.

I've just got a Linksys wireless broadband router.

The router docs say I should disable the PC's Firewalls etc and so I have....sorry to hijack the thread but I guess people who know/care will be looking...

Is the router acting effectively as a firewall? It's a Linksys Wireless-G Broadband Router.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The router does block certain ports - and for some applications you will need to open some. However routers don't stop all traffic.

NAV PE - no plz don't - esp from p2p - lol lol :-/


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> The router does block certain ports - and for some applications you will need to open some. However routers don't stop all traffic.
> 
> NAV PE - no plz don't - esp from p2p - lol lol Â :-/


eh?


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

Have run Zonealarm for a long time and very happy, but will be trying some others, primarily because Windows 2000 VPN doesnt work from behind Zonealarm, despite the technet docs suggesting to the contrary

Saintt, can you PM me some info on what the Zonealarm weakness is?

thanks mate


----------



## natt (May 15, 2002)

that cryptic comments has got me concerned the "p2p" bit mainly.
As an avid kazaa user just how open to hackers am I?

PS what chance have I of file transfer over Instant Messenger with this router and what ports should I block?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok - for a start ports 21 & 80 are usually open no matter what - port 21 FTP and 80 HTTP - so there is an easy door in.


----------



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

Not very but slightly computer literate. I have BT broadband with a wireless ADSL modem and a desktop and laptop. Tried to set up firewall in windows XP on laptop and cant do so. Do I need to and is it possible with this network set up? Desktop is running windows 98. Is this a stupid question?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Firewalls can be either software programs or through hardware.

For XP - to use MS Firewall go to My Network and select your network connection card - go to properties and advanced and tick firewall. 
For better results forget above and install one of the afore mentioned firewall programs - they will help you setup the firewall properly.
These programs can be installed on each of your pcs - plz remember though to make sure that you allow lan connections or you will lose the ability to fileshare etc over your network.


----------



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanks for the very quick reply. The problem is that my laptop says that my 2 broadband connections are both disconnected (although I am connected as you can see) but my wireless network bridge is enabled and on, what is going on?


----------



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

dont know why 2 broadband connections are shown either, very strange.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok - for a start - right click on a connection and make sure that the disable box is not ticked - check 2nd connection too.

If they do not enable or the network is still down plz reply back.


----------



## ab_225tt (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanks mate but I think I am a lsot cause. I dont know why 2 broadband connections are shown. They are both shown as disconnected even when I am connected. If I want to connect I would require a user name and password (this is from my laptop and I am connecting via a wireless adsl modem) Wireless network connection 4 is enabled and network bridge 2 is also enabled. Tempted to leave alone as it all walks and as you suggest get a software firewall.


----------

